# pics of wood for identification......:)-



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 25, 2009)

As started in an earlier thread, my contribution of wood 101:
1.Apple -(young)  



2.Pignut Hickory-




3.Maple-(young)



3.Ash



4.Cherry(wild)


That's all I have on hand,will show more as I get it...
Look at the bark , graining , and color of your wood. If you are still not sure, light a spplinter and smell it, should be remanescent of the type of wood it is.
Best is to ask the dealer, he "should " know!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good Smoking'
Stan     aka     bbqfans


----------



## rivet (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the pictorial, I'm sure it will help many of us!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 25, 2009)

Yanno - that's a good start to a potential sticky on the site ... 





*  Mods* - thoughts?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm hpoing for a sticky.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




and maybe a nomination?????????LMAO


----------



## fire it up (Jun 25, 2009)

Great start.  Would be great to have an actual wood identification sticky.
Maybe we can have members take pics of particular woods as they come across it and we could have them all gathered here.
Would be great to see some of the more rare forms of wood.
Thanks for the great start and some nice pics.


----------

